# Ever Eat Marijuana Seeds?



## tardis (May 18, 2011)

Anyone else ever eat their marijuana seeds?

I don't sell my weed, its all for me, and due to plant numbers I don't keep clones, so if I want to regrow something I pollenate it with a male (normally from another strain for hybrid vigor) and pass the genetics forward.. I can't all the seeds only will grow 2-3 during the viability of the seeds (maybe more if it turns out super amazing that I dont want to try anything else, but haven't found that one yet). So I eat the seeds. They taste great.

No, eating seeds doesn't get you high. But its healthy, easy to digest, and tastes really good and sweet. You get great protein and helps dilate your arteries so that you don't die of a heart attack or stroke. There really is no reason not to snack on these suckers, especially if I got the munchies but nothing I can eat that won't cause stronger nausea or stomach probs. Marijuana seeds, especially after being cured with my medical cannabis, just plain taste great.

Anyone else gonna admit to eating seeds?


----------



## vh13 (May 18, 2011)

I love the taste of fresh cannabis seeds! So rich and creamy, with a nice crunch.

I had a girl hermie on me and I couldn't see the male flowers until after I trimmed the buds. I didn't want to plant any hermie seeds, I couldn't tell which girl was responsible until after I'd cut 'em down, and hermie x hermie = bad news.

Six ounces of hermie seed buds... that's a lot of tasty bitsies!

Sometimes I dream of planting huge fields of weed just so I can have lots of seeds to snack on and sprinkle around when I'm hiking/backpacking and whatnot.


----------



## tardis (May 18, 2011)

vh13 said:


> I love the taste of fresh cannabis seeds! So rich and creamy, with a nice crunch.
> 
> I had a girl hermie on me and I couldn't see the male flowers until after I trimmed the buds. I didn't want to plant any hermie seeds, because I couldn't tell which girl was responsible until after I'd cut 'em down, and hermie x hermie = bad news.
> 
> ...


damn seeds would be delicious for hiking! Plus you get great energy from eating them. Like sunflower seeds but tastier, i can only imagine how good they can be if prepared with salt or flavoring like they do with sunflower seeds.


----------



## Shadeslay (May 18, 2011)

I buy them in 5lb bags (hemp seeds). They taste just like sun flower seeds, make a great snack or add them in a blender to make milk. I think there are a few other things you can make, but I haven't find out how yet.


----------



## dirtypussyhole (May 18, 2011)

I always heard smoking seeds makes you sterile so I never tried to eat them or smoke them prolly bs though...


----------



## vh13 (May 18, 2011)

dirtypussyhole said:


> I always heard smoking seeds makes you sterile so I never tried to eat them or smoke them prolly bs though...


If you smoke enough of 'em it'll probably make your lungs so whacked out for shit you might as well be sterile!

But really, they're one of the more perfect food sources.


----------



## ExDex1x1 (May 18, 2011)

I prefer to sell my seeds, but if you enjoy eating handfuls of money i guess thats cool too.


----------



## tardis (May 18, 2011)

ExDex1x1 said:


> I prefer to sell my seeds, but if you enjoy eating handfuls of money i guess thats cool too.


I don't sell seeds. I don't like to sell anything with any of the marijuana plant in it. I had friends who wanted me to go in on a business in AZ with edibles and I just don't feel safe going into that or anything with actual pot in it, I had to turn them down despite the big money I could potentially make cause I like to keep my businesses legal. I got nothing against people who do, especially those who do so with high quality, I just like to stay legal so I don't lose my right to grow legally. Now if someone was a legal medical patient in my area and they asked me for seeds i'd give them the seeds I was munching on of course. Especially if the strain it came from helped medically, i'm not heartless! (they probably wouldn't be able to grow it if they never grew pot before unfortunately anyway) but i'd not try to profit or make money on their illness, or seeds. If you can make amazing hybrid seeds and profit that rocks you can do so i'm no hater. I wish I could make money on the seeds, but I know any little money i'd make in my community i'd have to wind up spending on lawyer fees eventually so it just doesn't make financial sense to me to deal weed or seeds especially when I like smoking my own weed myself anyway, and since seeds are so frickin yummy and healthy for you I may as well munch on them.


----------



## tardis (May 18, 2011)

Heh, honestly they taste great. Better than you think they would taste. There is a sweet flavor to them especially if you eat like 10 at once. Very nice flavor and one of the healthiest foods you can eat. Now if I sold seeds this would be idiotic, but the fact that I don't and will only be able to grow a couple of them it just doesn't make sense to let them go to waste. Its a sweet vegetable taste. Its really good. I wonder how much variety of seed flavors there are. Like if kush seeds taste different from haze seeds.


----------



## vh13 (May 18, 2011)

ExDex1x1 said:


> I prefer to sell my seeds, but if you enjoy eating handfuls of money i guess thats cool too.


You would sell hermie x hermie seeds and not eat them? Shame on you!!! =P


----------



## kamran irani (Apr 18, 2013)

hi tardis . i live in iran . and in my contry, peopel use cannabis seeds for eat and this cannabis is afghan seeds. and regular seeds. but in my contry grow marijuana .... . There is no law. and i buy seeds cheap...  and the seeds is very good and nice . i like to sell this  in europa contries people buy this seeds is very Expensive. but in my country the seeds are regular and afghan and this thc between (15-18 %)
its very good to know all the people in amrica and europ.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 18, 2013)

I ate some seeds b4 and they were pretty tasty.
Been awhile but I remember the taste of a burning seed, yuck.
Back in the late 80's there was no weed to be found around here so
some asshole grinds up a bunch of seeds, compresses it and sold it as hash.
LOL, one hit and I knew the scam.
Bad times.


----------

